# NBC Sports TdF - Seeking Info about On-Demand Viewing



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with how to purchase NBC Sports TdF on demand coverage? 

Their Web site as of this morning shows option to purchase live viewing via Web for $29.99. On the right side of that signup page it states $4.99 On Demand, but no link or indication of how to go about adding the On Demand option. 

https://www.mapmyride.com/letourlive/purchase/wizard/

And why is it available via MapMyRide, and not NBC?

2012 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Pro Cycling's 2012 Tour de France Live, Live Streaming Video, News, Standings, Schedule Stage Results, Stage Maps

I'm guessing at this point that they are not finished setting up their Web site. 

Thanks,
Ric


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope they get it all sorted out soon, the coverage was fantastic last year. On-Demand is the only way I'm able to view most of the stages though.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Just buy the $29.95 version; it's also on-demand. The coverage has been great for the past few years; it's superior to the TV version.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

pmt said:


> Just buy the $29.95 version; it's also on-demand. The coverage has been great for the past few years; it's superior to the TV version.


How does it differ from the TV coverage? Seems like they're planning more coverage on the NBC Sports channel this year than previous years.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

looigi said:


> How does it differ from the TV coverage? Seems like they're planning more coverage on the NBC Sports channel this year than previous years.


Coverage starts a LOT earlier, and there are no commercials. None. It also continues all the way to the end; the podium isn't cutoff because they want to move on to the next program.

Plus of course, you don't have to set the DVR or such. Just get home from work and watch (or watch at work some days).


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

looigi said:


> How does it differ from the TV coverage? Seems like they're planning more coverage on the NBC Sports channel this year than previous years.


Also added bonus of the online package is that all of the stages are available on demand for a few months following the race


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

I signed up for the "TDF All Access" package last year, and generally I was pleased with it. But it did have a few glitches, and I learned a few things about the setup, such as:

- Having a good graphics card in your PC or laptop makes a huge difference. I hooked up a desktop PC to my HDTV for viewing. You really need a graphics card that has an HDMI interface to have a chance at HDTV quality for your picture. Beyond that, it definitely helps to have a higher quality graphics card, such as those that are designed for high performance gaming.
- The quality of your PC or laptop makes a difference as well. The performance between my 2GHz processor vs. my older PC with a 1GHz processor was noticeably different in being able to keep up the streaming.
- The browser application makes a difference. I found the performance of the Silverlight video plugin that they require to be best with the IE Exporer browser.

The customer support was pretty bad. I noticed a lot of people complaining about not getting the quality picture that they expected. Unfortunately, they made no mention of how your PC/laptop/graphics card setup was important to seeing a good picture. My cable streaming speeds were not the problem, rather it mostly had to do with my hardware being able to keep up with the streaming.

There was one stage in particular last year where the remote access was screwed up, and I couldn't view the stage until a day or two later. The quality of the streaming interface seemed to vary depending on your location. I rarely got the top-level video quality, and I would experience a fair amount of fading in and out to lesser video quality as I watched. Overall though it still looked pretty sweet to see the coverage in HD format.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I just payed for the tour package so I really hope it works. I got it last year and it was totally unwatchable on my desktop, netbook, and the silverlite player wont work with Google TV. This year I have a new desktop with windows 7. Its an all in one with a 20" HD screen. I watched the prevue show someone posted here a a day ago and it was really nice. But when I played the video that come up once you pay for it. Well lets just say its not too nice.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Last couple years have been great. Usually I watch on a macbook pro or a mac mini that I have hooked up to a 37" TV in my office


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I used it last year and was very happy with it. I will be subscribing again this year.

The picture quality was really good using my 4 year old laptop and a solid wi-fi connection (though it was a top of the line machine when I bought it and not a netbook-style machine, so it has decent hardware).

The picture quality was much higher than the free streams, you could actually make out details like faces, bib numbers, etc. Sometimes the quality would drop if I took my laptop outside to watch where my home wifi doesn't reach as well, but it wasn't too big of an issue. Still looked better than the free streams from steephill and the like.

The ability to watch it on-demand was nice as well. Since I work during the day I'd just watch each stage that evening, or catch up on a few at once. If I had time I'd watch the whole stage, or just the last 80-90km if I was pressed for time. Nice to have that option.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

I wasn't too pleased with the coverage last year. They'd only show the last half on Universal Sports online, with Phil and Paul. But the year before, they'd show the first half with I think some Australian guy commenting then cut to paul and phil for the last half. I hope the show the whole race this year online.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

The NBC/mapmyride package uses the Silverlight video plugin for its interface. If you want to get a sense of how well your PC/laptop and Internet connection will handle high quality video streaming for this interface, then there is a website that allows you to run a test and gives feedback on the quality of the stream: Experience Smooth Streaming : Media : The Official Microsoft IIS Site


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Nbc full access - not ready*

So far the FULL access should be FUKK me access... 

No teams are loaded - the tabs for news , video , ect don't work.

You can't switch stages, to look at the maps. stuck on stage 5.

Silverlight is SLOW. I have a brand new mini mac ...

The videos that you can see in silverlight all are prefixed with a TREK advertisement...
watch a 2 minute add... to see a 4 minute video... SUCKS....

There is a 50 minute video from nbc on this forum. Not accessible in Full access.
THe teams were presented today. Not available in full access...

Will not be back next year...


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> Silverlight is SLOW. I have a brand new mini mac ...


Do you have the version with the Intel HD3000 graphics card? If so, I see lots of complaints it doesn't play well with their favorite game, etc. It's probably a software issue with the graphics drivers on your OS. Maybe you could poke around on the Internet to see if there is a fix.

Also, try the Silverlight plugin in a different browser if possible. I found real differences in performance on IE Explorer, FireFox, and Chrome. 

Unfortunately, HD quality graphics working to full capability on different systems is a bit of a minefield. Lots of claims of great looking graphics, but also lots of complaints of those claims falling short for some setups.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

GearDaddy said:


> Do you have the version with the Intel HD3000 graphics card? If so, I see lots of complaints it doesn't play well with their favorite game, etc. It's probably a software issue with the graphics drivers on your OS. Maybe you could poke around on the Internet to see if there is a fix.
> 
> Also, try the Silverlight plugin in a different browser if possible. I found real differences in performance on IE Explorer, FireFox, and Chrome.
> 
> Unfortunately, HD quality graphics working to full capability on different systems is a bit of a minefield. Lots of claims of great looking graphics, but also lots of complaints of those claims falling short for some setups.


I stream Amazon movies all the time - no problem
I stream supernatural - just fine 
I stream CNBC ALL day - just fine
I streamed steephill.tv - just fine


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Nothing for the iPad. I'm traveling during most of the tour and won't be taking my laptop. Oh well...


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> I stream Amazon movies all the time - no problem
> I stream supernatural - just fine
> I stream CNBC ALL day - just fine
> I streamed steephill.tv - just fine


I'm not trying to burn your hide. I'm trying to help. Really.

So, steephill.tv and CNBC streaming I'm pretty sure is NOT HD quality video. I'm not sure about streaming "supernatural". I looked up Amazon's movie streaming, and they state that their HD quality movies are streamed at 720p video quality using Adobe Flash player plugin.

None of that stuff is HD 1080p video quality. The NBC TDF coverage using Silverlight is a 1080p stream. You need more horsepower to view 1080p.

Again, it's possible that there's a software fix that could improve your situation, IMO.


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

DesnaePhoto said:


> Nothing for the iPad. I'm traveling during most of the tour and won't be taking my laptop. Oh well...


Says it is "coming soon". Better hurry it along. They had one last year.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

The IOS mobile version is in the app store now for $14.99.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I am in with the iOS version. Last year it was great. Hopefully this year too


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Teams, riders, stages, and some video stuff is active on the iOS version.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

The iOS is cheaper and gives just as much? Better for me!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

+1. I purchased the NBCSports Coverage and all I have to say is "WOW!!!!". Love the on-Demand feature. The tour looks better in Hi-Def! If there was only a way to actually record the replays.


----------

